# Kann 120Hz nicht einstellen (AMD)



## mc52 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo wie oben beschrieben kann ich bei meinem neuen BENQ XL2411T die 120Hz nicht einstellen. Ich öffne CCC von ATI und versuch 120Hz einzustellen aber wenn ich das mache fällt die Auflösung auf 1024x768 und dann will ich bei der auflösung wieder auf 1920x180 wechselt er automatisch auf 60Hz. Meine derzeitige Grafikkarte ASUS HD6950.


Was ich schon versucht habe:
-DVI Duallinkkabel angeschlossen
-HDMI Kabel angeschlossen
-ATI Treiber neu installiert
-Monitor über Windows auf 120Hz einstellen ( Geht auch nicht zeigt nur PNP Monitor an mit max 60 Hz)

Habt ihr noch einen Tipp ?

Vielen dank schon im voraus


----------



## SwissBullet (8. Oktober 2013)

Hast du schon versucht unter Windows die Auflösung einzustellen.


Ups,hast du ja schon geschrieben,dass du unter Windows versucht hattest.
Aber das wegen dem PnP könnte daran liegen das Win kein Treiber für den Monitor geladen hat.
Ich würde mal im Gerätemanager nach dem Monitor suchen und versuchen ob Win den Treiber Aktualisiert.


----------



## mc52 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hilfe: Kann 120Hz nicht einstellen (AMD)*

Ja hab beim CCC auf 120Hz eingestellt und dann über Windows die Auflösung geändert aber dann fällt er automatisch wieder auf 60Hz.


----------



## SwissBullet (8. Oktober 2013)

Gerätemanager nachschauen und dann rechtsklick auf Monitor (Wahrscheinlich steht da PNP Monitor) und den Treiber über Windows Aktualisieren,direkt über den Manager.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage die du noch nicht beantwortest hast, wo ich glaube das es daran liegt, hast du den Treiber von Bildschirm schon installiert ?
Um deine frage zu beantworten, die du dir wahrscheinlich jetzt selbst stellst, ja der Bildschirm benötigt auch einen Treiber


----------



## mc52 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja das hab ich über die mitgelieferte CD versucht aber da klappte das nicht denn wenn ich die exe datei öffne kommt nur so ein Farbraster und wenn ich dann irgendwas drücke kommt nur ne meldung von Version 1.1 und dann kann ich den Test wiederholen oder abbrechen...

Hab jetzt den Treiber via Wondows aktualisieren lassen und es hat auch was Installiert aber es geht (auch nach Neustart) immernoch nicht 

Ich hab auch noch was gelesen dass nicht beide DVI Ausgänge der Grafikkarte diese 120Hz unterstützen. Hab auch beide Ausgänge überprüft aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2013)

pffff, geh in den Gerätemanager, bei dem Bildschirm gehst du auf Treiber aktualisieren, dort navigierst du manuell zum Treiber, also auf der CD.
PS:
Der Treiber ist KEINE Exe Datei was man normal installieren kann.


----------



## mc52 (8. Oktober 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5726686 schrieb:
			
		

> pffff, geh in den Gerätemanager, bei dem Bildschirm gehst du auf Treiber aktualisieren, dort navigierst du manuell zum Treiber, also auf der CD.
> PS:
> Der Treiber ist KEINE Exe Datei was man normal installieren kann.


 
Der Treiber sei auf dem Aktuellsten Stand!

Ps: auf pff kann ich verzichten. Danke


----------



## SwissBullet (8. Oktober 2013)

Du hast ja geschrieben DVI Kabel,hast du es schon mit einem DVI-D Kabel versucht,der Monitor sollte eines dabei haben.
Denn mit DVI sind keine 120Hz/144Hz möglich.


----------



## mc52 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja hab ich von Anfang an das neue verwendet dass mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. Oktober 2013)

Rechtsklick auf Desktop / Bildschirmauflösung/ Monitor auswählen / Erweiterte Einstellungen und dann kannst du dort 144hz einstellen. Hab meinen 2411T auch heute bekommen, benutze das mitgelieferte DVI Kabel und keine Treiber installiert, Grafikkarte HD 7970. Nicht vergessen den Dual Link DVI an der Grafikkarte zu nutzen


----------



## Spitfire2190 (8. Oktober 2013)

hast du einen bios switch?
denn bei meiner matrix hatte ich das gleiche Problem bis ich rausgefunden hatte das nur eines der beiden bios duallink dvi unterstützt und somit die 120 hertz mfg spitfire


----------



## mc52 (8. Oktober 2013)

Danke für euere Tipps aber die habe ich alle schon ausprobiert bevor ich hier geschrieben hab.

Habs jetzt rausgefunden, man muss bei der Asus 6950 einen Schalter umlegen damit der anschluss Duallink fähig wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So jetzt funktionierts.


----------



## SwissBullet (8. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich 
Na dann wünsche ich dir viel spass mit deinem Benq.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (8. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte es ja geschrieben....


----------



## mc52 (9. Oktober 2013)

Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> ich hatte es ja geschrieben....



Habs erst nachher gesehen, Danke. 
Warscheindlich weil ich gerade das Bild am raussuchen war hab ich deine antwort übersehen. Sry


----------

